
Ask more of your phone: The Google Pixel 2 - artsandsci
https://www.blog.google/products/pixel/new-pixel-2/
======
tintor
Ask for headphone jack.

------
seltzered_
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15401973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15401973)

------
shadykiller
Honestly I find the dual tone design ugly. Does anyone else find it ugly too ?

~~~
ashark
Looks like a hardware lab prototype case to me.

------
SurrealSoul
Apple's best camera ever spot didn't last very long

